# Moila Shrine Center BBQ Contest



## Pote05 (Mar 26, 2005)

We will be holding our 1st ever BBQ Contest.. 
Moila Shrine Center CSSA BBQ Contest
August 12-13, 2005 
St. Joseph, MO 

We would welcome anyone in the area to come and compete. This is our 1st time so it is going to be a exciting week-end. We have on site a 18 hole golf course and a water park. We have no clue what to expect, we have a bunch of Shriners that think they can cook so we are going to see how good they are.... I have been reading your site for weeks to learn more and more about the great art of BBQ. I can not wait to cook in a contest it sounds like the brotherhood of all the cooks will be worth the entry fee... 

Thanks for your time,
Billy Ray Smith
Moila Potentate 
www.moila.org


----------



## Raine (Mar 26, 2005)

Welcome Pote!

Is this a sanctioned contest?


----------



## Pote05 (Mar 27, 2005)

Not yet. This is our first one and we want to make sure we know what to do before we ask the KCBS to attend....

Thanks,
BR


----------



## Alix (Mar 27, 2005)

Moved from Chit Chat.


----------



## Raine (Mar 27, 2005)

Cool, understand, not a bad way to go.  We compete KCBS, are certified judges, table captains, and reps in training.

Good Luck and let me know if have any questions.


----------



## Pote05 (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks Rainee. I am sure we will have a ton of questions...


----------



## Michael in FtW (Mar 28, 2005)

Humm, Billy Ray - since it's not a sanctioned event .....

Offer to add 1-2 points to the final score for any team that includes a currently "in office" steward from a Blue Lodge on the team. Might give the guys some ideas for better meals on the nights of stated meetings. 

Bro. Michael (AF&AM)


----------



## Raine (Mar 28, 2005)

Would that make it a level playing field?


----------



## Michael in FtW (Mar 29, 2005)

Rainee said:
			
		

> Would that make it a level playing field?


 
Actually, Rainee ... it would probably be (as in I'm sure it would be) illegal to offer points like that in a sanctioned event, and not kosher if there are teams entered that are not Shriners.

I was just thinking out loud off the top of my head ...


----------



## Raine (Mar 29, 2005)

Nothing wrong with talking out loud..


----------

